# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Aναγνώριση ράτσας?

## mixalis91

ενας φιλος μου εδωσε αυτα τα καναρινια... ξερεις κανεις τι ρατσα ειναι?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δεν φαίνονται οι φωτό...

----------


## xarhs

το χρωμα παραπεμπει σε τιμπραντο.............. αλλα ο σωματοτυπος μου λεει περισσοτερο για κοινο...!!!!!

βαλε κελαηδημα και τα παιδια θα σου πουν σιγουρα.......

----------


## COMASCO

δεν ξερω για ρατσες καθολου εγω!ειναι πολυ ομορφα!να τα χαιρεσαι!μονο που μου φαινονται καπως τα ποδια!κανω λαθος??

----------


## mixalis91

τα ποδια τουςηταν σε αθλια κατασταση μολις μου τα εφερε, κανω ακομη  θεραπεια και εχουν βελτιωθει αρκετα! κελαιδισμα δεν εχουν πολυ δυνατο. αν μπορεσω θα βγαλω βιντεο αλλα μολις πλησιαζω σταματανε.

----------


## jk21

ναι φαινεται το προβλημα με τα ακαρεα .Οταν φυγουν και νοιωσουν καλυτερα ισως κελαηδησουν και πιο καλα 

Τιμπραντο θα καταλαβουμε αν ειναι ,μονο αν ακουσουμε το τραγουδι τους .Η ελλειψη δαχτυλιδιου δεν βοηθα ,μηπως βλεπαμε αν ειναι οργανωμενου εκτροφεα σε συλλογο τιμπραντο

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μιχάλη καλησπέρα ,είναι πανέμορφα πουλάκια και το χρώμα τους παραπέμπει σε Τιμπράντο ή περισσότερο απόγονό τους. Σίγουρα το τραγούδι θα σου δείξει ... είναι όμως και τα δύο κουκλιά ,τα κοιτάζω και δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω ποιο είναι ομορφότερο .

----------


## orion

αυτος που σου τα εδωσε δεν ξερει; μαλλον κοινο είναι πάντως...

----------


## mixalis91

> ναι φαινεται το προβλημα με τα ακαρεα .Οταν φυγουν και νοιωσουν καλυτερα ισως κελαηδησουν και πιο καλα 
> 
> Τιμπραντο θα καταλαβουμε αν ειναι ,μονο αν ακουσουμε το τραγουδι τους .Η ελλειψη δαχτυλιδιου δεν βοηθα ,μηπως βλεπαμε αν ειναι οργανωμενου εκτροφεα σε συλλογο τιμπραντο


αυτος που τα εδωσε τα ειχε παρει απο εναν φιλο του, για τιμπραντο που ειπε, αλλα τα ειχε τα πουλακια σε αθλια κατασταση οσον αφορα τα ποδια τους ηταν ολο κρουστες...
jk21 ακαρεα εννοεις αυτο που εχουν στα ποδια?

----------


## orion

μπορεί και να είναι, πάντως το κεφαλάκι τους μου κάνει λίγο μεγάλο για timbrado αλλά μπορεί να ξεγελά η φώτο... ότι και να είναι να είναι καλά  :winky:

----------


## mixalis91

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας! μακαρι να μπορεσω να βγαλω βιντεο και να το περασω μολις κελαϊδαει το αρσενικο. 
ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι στην 1η φωτο ειναι το αρσενικο και στην 2η το θηλυκο.

----------


## panos70

Μιχαλη μονο απο το κελαηδισμα θα καταλαβουμε αν ειναι τιμπραντο,κι αυτο παλι δεν ειναι σιγουρο ....αν τα ειχε και με αλλες ρατσες τοτε θα εχουν παρει πολλες φωνες ..........οτι και να ειναι να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη  αν μπορεις βγαλε κοντινες φωτο για σιγουρια .Εγω απο μακρια βλεπω ακαριαση (απο ακαρεα knemidocoptes )

Αν πραγματι ειναι ,τοτε κανεις επαλειψη καθημερινα ειτε με αλοιφη epithol ή pomada απο πετ σοπ ,ειτε με βαζελινη και κανεις ελαφρυ μασαζ 

σε 1 βδομαδα θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα .θα δουμε στην πορεια φωτο και οταν θα ειναι οκ ,μετα την σταματας

----------


## mixalis91

ηδη κανω θεραπεια, και εχω δει οτι καλυτερευουν. ηταν σε χειροτερη κατασταση τα ποδια τους. προσπαθησα αρκετες φορες να τα τραβηξω βιντεο σημερα αλλα μολις με βλεπει το αρσενικο σταματαει.

----------


## ShadowCat

Θα κριθεί από το κελάηδημα αλλά από εμφάνιση βγαίνει σε Razza Espanol... Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος...

----------

